# Master Sergeant Jonathan J. Dunbar 1st SFOD-D



## Centermass (Mar 31, 2018)

A special operations soldier assigned to Fort Bragg was killed in Syria on Friday, according to the Department of Defense.

Master Sgt. Jonathan J. Dunbar, 36, of Austin, Texas, died from wounds received near Manbij, Syria, officials said.

Dunbar, assigned to Headquarters, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, and a British soldier were killed by an improvised explosive device while on patrol, official said.

MSG Dunbar’s awards and decorations include three Bronze Star medals, four Army Commendation Medals, six Army Achievement Medals, five Good Conduct Medals, the National Defense Service Medal, the Afghanistan Campaign Medal with 2 Bronze Service Stars, the Iraq Campaign Medal with 2 Bronze Service Stars, the Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, the Noncommissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon with Numeral 3, the Army Service Ribbon, two Overseas Service Ribbons, the NATO Medal, the Ranger Tab, the Combat Infantryman Badge, the Expert Infantryman Badge, the Pathfinder Badge, the Military Freefall Jumpmaster Badge and the Parachutist Badge.

Valhalla has you now Brother. 

~S~


----------



## Muppet (Mar 31, 2018)

Till Valhalla brother.

M.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 31, 2018)

Rest in Peace MSG Dunbar SGT Matt Tonroe.


----------



## Jordsta (Mar 31, 2018)

British SAS soldier killed by IS in Syria named as Sergeant Matt Tonroe


RIP brothers. Until Valhalla. Never forgotten!


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 31, 2018)

Rest easy men.


----------



## CDG (Mar 31, 2018)

RIP, Warriors.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 31, 2018)

RIP. You both did your respective country proud.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2018)

RIP.
Til Valhal!


----------



## 256 (Mar 31, 2018)

Thank you Gentlemen, RIP.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2018)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 31, 2018)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 31, 2018)

Rest easy, gentlemen. 

We remember


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2018)

Until we meet gain at the feasting table.  Blue skies.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 1, 2018)

RIP SGTs.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 1, 2018)

So very sorry to hear of this terrible news.  RIP.


----------



## goodvibes33 (Apr 1, 2018)

RIP Good hombres. Till Valhalla.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Apr 1, 2018)

RIP Warriors


----------



## NikNifSik (Apr 1, 2018)

RIP


----------



## bvvanes (Apr 1, 2018)

RIP Warrior!


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 2, 2018)

Rest easy troopers


----------



## RossCashman (Apr 4, 2018)

Rest easy. Always forever greatful to be an American because of such fine men like these and our allies. God Speed and have a beer with MSGT Wheeler. Heaven just got a whole lot safer.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 4, 2018)

Godspeed


----------



## HALO99 (Apr 12, 2018)

Rest in peace.


----------

